# dividerr



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

hi my platy looks like she is about to pop and have her fry in a day or so, so i need to leave her alone in the tank so my betta and male platy wont eat the fry.

problem my new 29 gallon came in late and is not close to being cycled!
i also have no money to spare for a 10 gallon tank divider, they may be cheap but after buying the tank and other things i have no money really!

is there any way to make a cheap divider with household items, that i can seperate the betta and platy from the mother for about a week and a half?

also im a crafty person i have alot of things
any idea will help!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

if you have any plastic sheets laying around, try that just cut them down to size


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

N0z's idea is good but it would need to a little thick.


----------

